# [halo themed RP]  human/furry + sangheili ?



## chiz (Nov 18, 2017)

been wanting to do something like this for a while, where i play a human, or a furry depending on what my rp partner wants, and they play a sangheili.

interspecies sci fi fun! im open for a lot of different type of themes, action, adventure, slice of life so just hit me up and we can discuss ideas!

telegram: @smokey_gamingse
discord: volta#0792


----------

